# MP Research Supply



## theminister (Oct 26, 2012)

I order, could even call me a hoarder of both their gear and aasMy last order contain 3 bottles of GW plus some other stuff and one of the bottles of GW leaked. Only lost half a bottle though. So i sent pics etc, totally not MP's fault, but just to make sure its tightly screwed from here on it.

I placed another order day before yesterday and they insisted the replace the whole bottle even when I told then they didnt have to. I just asked for them to cover postage, but again they insisted to replace, in their words "... but its my responsibility it gets there"

I'm impressed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2012)

Glad to hear but I am confused about the first sentence. MP doesn't sell aas.


----------



## theminister (Oct 26, 2012)

sorry I know, I meant being a hoarder in general aas and the other. Comprehemnsion issues, bottle of wine later


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2012)

they are a solid company


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes I have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## eatspinach (Oct 26, 2012)

Hoarder or just sufficiently prepared? Me 2. I've got about 30 packets of sundry items.  Just ordered their gw as well - looking forward to it. Always fast shipping & communication.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 26, 2012)

Always a pleasant experience with MPR.  Quality products as well.  Cant beat their 4 for 3 deal.  Works out nicely


----------



## thades (Oct 26, 2012)

Manpower is legit. Good clomid and clen


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 26, 2012)

Never ordered from there yet... Tey will be next for sure
I have been useing great white and osta gain


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 26, 2012)

Every experience with MP has been great. I have yet to see any bunk products or delayed shipping times.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably the best company I have ever dealt with. Great prices too.


----------



## thades (Oct 26, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> Probably the best company I have ever dealt with. Great prices too.



Really great prices,  a ton of their stuff is buy 3 get 1 right now, hard to beat that.


----------



## Testnoester (Oct 28, 2012)

The general consenus at eroids seems to be the exact opposite.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 28, 2012)

Testnoester said:


> The general consenus at eroids seems to be the exact opposite.


Going on eroids kills brain cells.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 28, 2012)

Testnoester said:


> The general consenus at eroids seems to be the exact opposite.




Eroids is a bunk site, don't be new and bash a site sponsor on your first post....makes you smell like ology... Ever notice how eroids has nothing but website based gear? Dumb leading the dumb


----------



## theminister (Oct 28, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Eroids is a bunk site, don't be new and bash a site sponsor on your first post....makes you smell like ology... Ever notice how eroids has nothing but website based gear? Dumb leading the dumb



Couldn't have put it any better myself


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am extremely impressed with MP in all aspects.


----------



## hijacked (Nov 20, 2012)

Im really glad to hear all of this. They have great prices and a good selection. I guess Im guilty of reading the BS on eroids as well. I have found a couple good sources from there though. 
Has anyone tried the caber tabs that MPR has, or should I say, can anyone vouch for their caber tabs?


----------



## E-volve (Nov 20, 2012)

i just recently ordered a bunch stuff from them. took about 4 days to get it.
using their t3 and albuterol now. wow i feel sickly. hope i get use to it soon


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 20, 2012)

Testnoester said:


> The general consenus at eroids seems to be the exact opposite.



I will stake my reputation on MP.... there is NO other company I will say that for.

eroids is full of shit if they think MP lacks ANYTHING from customer service to quality of product.... and NO, I am not affiliated with them in any way whatsoever.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 20, 2012)

JD408 said:


> i just recently ordered a bunch stuff from them. took about 4 days to get it.
> using their t3 and albuterol now. wow i feel sickly. hope i get use to it soon



Not to Hijack this thread but...... Why, may I ask, are you running T3/albuterol brother.... I will give you that albuterol is better than clen (which I am currently running) but if your avatar is you- and is current- what do you hope to gain (lose) from this stack?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## E-volve (Nov 20, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Not to Hijack this thread but...... Why, may I ask, are you running T3/albuterol brother.... I will give you that albuterol is better than clen (which I am currently running) but if your avatar is you- and is current- what do you hope to gain (lose) from this stack?
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



my avatar is from october 2011. so a little over a year ago.
Thats actually natural. been off of gear for 13 years til now but that pic Im quite proud of.
Managed to get down to 5% bf. I was once upon a time a veryt fat out of shape guy.
weighed in at 300lbs :-(

i bulked twice over this past year since that pic was taken.
once was intentional. I packed on 50lbs and dieted back down.
The second was right after that. I packed on another 50 again but was all bad.
went through issues with my wife. ate shit for 3 months. didnt train.
Im trying like mad to cut up again.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm definitely gonna have to try this company next time I need some RC, do they run any kind of sales for Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Christmas?

Hey did you figure out a solid dosing for the albuterol? I'd like to use some down the road and curious about it.


----------



## E-volve (Nov 20, 2012)

G-Man said:


> I'm definitely gonna have to try this company next time I need some RC, do they run any kind of sales for Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Christmas?
> 
> 
> Hey did you figure out a solid dosing for the albuterol? I'd like to use some down the road and curious about it.



A mod on another site sent me a cycle for Albuterol.
Im giving it a shot. if you wanna see it, drop me a message. I can go copy it and paste it to you.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

the only thing that is a little confusing abou mp is i thought that research chems had to be liquid and that was the loop hole. but i see tabs. am i mistaken or does it not matter u can have tabs or liquid as long as it is going to rats?


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 21, 2012)

JD408 said:


> my avatar is from october 2011. so a little over a year ago.
> Thats actually natural. been off of gear for 13 years til now but that pic Im quite proud of.
> Managed to get down to 5% bf. I was once upon a time a veryt fat out of shape guy.
> weighed in at 300lbs :-(
> ...



I knew there had to be a story brother. Kudos for getting back in charge of your body. Keep us posted on your progress. We are all here for you to help any way we can. Yea, you were ripped up in the avatar pic... put that on your fridge  bro and again, let us know if we can help in any way!


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## E-volve (Nov 21, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I knew there had to be a story brother. Kudos for getting back in charge of your body. Keep us posted on your progress. We are all here for you to help any way we can. Yea, you were ripped up in the avatar pic... put that on your fridge  bro and again, let us know if we can help in any way!
> 
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



thanks, I tell ya I been use to dieting up and down, but ever since I went through issues with my wife and I put that weight back on, my body hasnt wanted to drop much. Ive never tried dieting down on cycle so Im not sure whats up. I started to wonder if its just stress and my thyroid is messed up. I just hired a nutrionist to help so will see how that goes.
hoping to see some changes in the next month.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 21, 2012)

Vette do you feel albuterol is better then RCA? Or the CEC they offer?
What all have you used from Mp?
I'm wondering if I should get all my pct products from them or try to find a source?
I actually was told about that place from a friend before I even joined the board but after reading Eroids I've been weary to be honest.

Thanks.


----------



## brizzle (Nov 21, 2012)

Just recently got some Aromasin from MP. Arrived in less than 5 days when my order was placed late afternoon on Saturday on a holiday weekend (Veterans Day). Needless to say I was impressed with the speed of shipping. Knocked out my nipple sensitivity in 3 days. First product from them I've tried but I'd have to say they are g2g.


----------



## staxs (Nov 22, 2012)

Have not used MP before but will def be using them for now on. The fact they offer pill form vs liquid is just phenomenal!!! Thanks for the great rescource SI


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> the only thing that is a little confusing abou mp is i thought that research chems had to be liquid and that was the loop hole. but i see tabs. am i mistaken or does it not matter u can have tabs or liquid as long as it is going to rats?



It's fine for them to have tabs.  As long as your feeding it to your rats your gtg.


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2012)

I was using thier Adex with my trt.  I managed to drive my estro to 6.  It's safe to say their Adex is gtg.


----------



## staxs (Nov 23, 2012)

I just put in a large order with them so will see how it goes. There offering 20% off for Black Friday


----------



## St0ked (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered from them and love it. Awesome customer service and haven't started pct yet but the ai I bought seems like it is working amazing.


----------



## E-volve (Nov 23, 2012)

staxs said:


> I just put in a large order with them so will see how it goes. There offering 20% off for Black Friday



FML. I wish I waited to order now. I spent a few hundred bucks there. the extra discount would have been cool. oh well only money, cant take it with you when you go lol


----------



## PFM (Nov 23, 2012)

I can vouch for MP's Caber, T3 spot ON.


----------



## Killing Time (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for info, gonna order some ancillaries and other goodies in the near fututre from these lads.


----------



## hijacked (Nov 24, 2012)

PFM said:


> I can vouch for MP's Caber, T3 spot ON.



Thanks, thats what i wanted to know. Did you get caber liquid or tabs?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> It's fine for them to have tabs.  As long as your feeding it to your rats your gtg.



Yes^^^^^what Dfeaton said. I suggest you bring any and all questions you have here....even the ones that have been answered at the sissy boy sights


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Im really glad to hear all of this. They have great prices and a good selection. I guess Im guilty of reading the BS on eroids as well. I have found a couple good sources from there though.
> Has anyone tried the caber tabs that MPR has, or should I say, can anyone vouch for their caber tabs?



I've been on the caber now for some time. I was up over a gram of tren for awhile and all was good. Then it was deca. Now its back to
dick is rock hard.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 24, 2012)

Just ordered and received in short order (as always) T4, Caber, Aromasin, Clomid, and Albuterol. As always a perfect and flawless transaction. 

You can't do any better than MP,
Vette


----------



## pmac (Nov 24, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Just ordered and received in short order (as always) T4, Caber, Aromasin, Clomid, and Albuterol. As always a perfect and flawless transaction.
> 
> You can't do any better than MP,
> Vette




Why didi you choose T4 over T3 since T4 (as far as I recall) converts to T3 to some extent.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 24, 2012)

I already have T3 brother on hand but it simply was NOT working for me. 
I am taking the T4 to help combat MAJOR fatigue from HGH in the afternoons. 
You are correct that T4 converts to T3..... but that is not ALL it does and the conversion itself serves a function.... I will allow you to research that more specifically. Meanwhile, the short answer is- the halflife of T4 fits my schedule better lol.

Much Respect!
Vette


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 27, 2012)

Would be nice to see some blood work demonstrating a product, like say an AI, or testing the IGF-1 LR3. I would feel alot better about ordering if a member could produce a valid test. 

I have been hesitant to buy from any peptide site because of the lack of tested reviews, they are hard to find.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2012)

they are doing a post cyber monday sale with 20% off again...


guys hit it up


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 23, 2013)

Ordered from MP on friday evening.......grabbed some Aromasin and Clomid.  Top notch company with their customer service.  Haven't not used their products yet but I seen so many here vouch for them.  I'm sure their products are as good as their service and deliver   I will be placing my orders of RCs with them from now on.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 23, 2013)

I've orders from MP, many times.
Caber, Adex and cialis all gtg!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 23, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Ordered from MP on friday evening.......grabbed some Aromasin and Clomid.  Top notch company with their customer service.  Haven't not used their products yet but I seen so many here vouch for them.  I'm sure their products are as good as their service and deliver   I will be placing my orders of RCs with them from now on.



Youve got nothing to worry about product wise Apha...


----------



## g0re (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got aromasin and ghrp6 from them, all seems legit to me.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

They're g2g in my book


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just placed another small order yesterday. Always good.


----------



## wideback (Feb 28, 2013)

diggin their caber too. multible orgasms, and I"m 51!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

delcapone said:


> diggin their caber too. multible orgasms, and I"m 51!!!



I dont think ive ever orgasms....ive gotten plenty of nuts  though
...this kinda  goes with that post about their caber being cialis?

anyway.  every squirrel needs a nut


----------



## username1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I dont think ive ever orgasms....ive gotten plenty of nuts  though
> *...this kinda  goes with that post about their caber being cialis?*
> 
> anyway.  every squirrel needs a nut



Not being rude but, just really wish people would do proper research before spreading rumors or at least have blood work to backup statments that could effect a sponsors business. I'm still not saying for sure if it is or isn't, not going to make any asuumptions blindly without blood work but, when I get blood work in a couple weeks we'll know for sure as I'm on MP's caber also.

Well caber is related to sexual function so maybe that's the reason people are assuming it's cialis? 

"In sexuality, the refractory period usually describes the recovery phase after orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for a man to have additional orgasms. Though generally reported that women do not experience a refractory period and thus can experience an additional orgasm, or multiple orgasms, soon after the first,[1][2] some sources state that both men and women experience a refractory period because women may also experience a period after orgasm in which further sexual stimulation does not produce excitement.[3][4]

While the refractory period varies widely among individuals, ranging from minutes to days,[2][3][4] most men cannot maintain or achieve an erection during this time, and many perceive a psychological feeling of "satiation" and are temporarily uninterested in further sexual activity; the penis may be hypersensitive and further sexual stimulation may even feel painful during this time frame.[1][4] An increased infusion of the hormone oxytocin during ejaculation is believed to be chiefly responsible for the male refractory period, and the amount by which oxytocin is increased may affect the length of each refractory period.[5] Another chemical which is considered to be responsible for the male refractory period is prolactin,[1][6] which represses dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal.[6] Because of this, there is currently an experimental interest in drugs which inhibit prolactin, such as cabergoline (also known as Cabeser, or Dostinex). Anecdotal reports on cabergoline suggest it may be able to eliminate the refractory period altogether, allowing men to experience multiple ejaculatory orgasms in rapid succession. At least one scientific study supports these claims,[7] although cabergoline is a hormone-altering drug and has many potential side effects. It has not been approved for treating sexual dysfunction."

Dostinex~Cabergoline 

by Anthony Roberts -- 

Dostinex (Cabergoline) is a dopamine agonist. Dopamine is a chemical, found in the brain, which transmits nerve impulses and is involved in the formation of epinephrine. More likely than not, this is why the Life-Extentionistas are very big on this drug. Dopamine is also released by the hypothalamus, and hormone can inhibit the release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the pituitary, so given all the bad things that we have already seen to be a result of excess. If you use anabolic steroids, Dostinex will help you reduce the chance of any of these prolactin related side-effects. It has actually been shown in numerous studies to have a very high success rate in lowering prolactin and prolactin related conditions and side-effects (1) (2).In fact, for management of hyperprolactinemia and it’s symptoms (got milk?), Dostinex is the preferred treatment in terms of effectiveness as well as having very few undesirable side effects (3). It does this very well for both men and women, it should be noted…almost identically actually (4)

Since it lowers prolactin very efficiently, Dostinex will even get rid sexual dysfunction caused by excess prolactin (5) (which is (anecdotally at least) highly correlative with the use of certain steroids like the Nandrolones and Trenbolones (Deca and Tren). This is great news for everyone who loves Tren and Deca, because those two steroids are really great additions to almost any cycle- but many people avoid using them because of the possibility of them causing impotence (often called “deca dick”). 

Using Dostinex will allow you to include steroids like Tren and Deca in any cycle- and even combine them in the same cycle- without worrying about sexual dysfunction. In fact…even if you aren’t experiencing any sort of sexual dysfunction, Dostinex will shorten the time you need to recover and gain an erection between orgasms, and can significantly enhance all parameters of sexual drive and function (6). In other words, if you’re not worried about sexual issues and you take Dostinex anyway…it’ll still help you out in bed. And from what I have heard, it’s well worth the money for that effect."


----------



## g0re (Mar 1, 2013)

I've read these rumors on numerous boards as well.  MP has always been great to me. Kinda shitty people just jump the bandwagon and make accusations


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

user.....
it wasnt ment in a negative way.  I support our sponsor and will continue doing so.
please provide blood work if possible.
for now. I take MPs word  for what It is.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

wheres my edit button.
damit g0 im not jumping on anyones cock or accusing anyone.


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 1, 2013)

While I've only used MP's peptides, I can tell you they work very well. I can't speak for the other gear but I know there are a lot of veterans on here that say they are g2g, then they are good.


----------



## username1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


> wheres my edit button.
> damit g0 im not jumping on anyones cock or accusing anyone.



No worries, actually it's the second time I heard that statement on here, so I was quick to say something, wasn't trying to single you out or anything. Was just wanting to be clear for the record that caber has an influence on sexual function and it's possible people are just getting it confused for cialis for that purpose. Again, I dont' know anything until I see blood work.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 1, 2013)

Some of you guys need to read up on Caber. It can and DOES sexually affect you. More later....



Respect,
Vette


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2013)

gear gives me all the wood I want...I start fires with all my wood.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 1, 2013)

sparticus said:


> gear gives me all the wood I want...I start fires with all my wood.



Caber does more than give you wood. You'll cum harder and longer than ever. Caber is the shit.


----------



## SAD (Mar 1, 2013)

I cannot tolerate Caber in any way, shape, or form.  I'm one of the freaks that responds better to prami, even if I feel like I have the flu for the first few days.  Caber skyrockets my blood pressure and gives me a headache from Hades.

That being said, MP's shit is legit and potent.


----------

